# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  محاضرة عن التقويم الذاتي للأستاذة الدكتورة/ سوسن مجيد

## د.شيماء عطاالله

*الاساتذة الافاضل المحترمون* 


*تحية طيبة* 

*ارسل لحضراتكم محاضرة في التقويم الذاتي وهي سلسلة محاضرات تهدف الى تعميق مفهوم الجودة والاعتماد وسارسل لكم تباعا محاضرات اخر عسى ان تستفيدون منها وارغب التواصل معي لمد جسور التواصل والاستفادة من خبراتكم في هذا المجال وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم* 

*اختكم* 
*الاستاذة الدكتورة سوسن شاكر مجيد* 

*كلية التربية ابن الهيثم* *جامعة بغداد                                                                                                                    *

----------

